# Downloaded Newest Driver for 3DP Edition v9.12 (SigmaTel C-Major Audio)



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

I was downloading all my drivers from old to new on DriverMax, and everything is perfect but I have no sound, so I went on Device Manager and it showed up with it but with a yellow !, so then I started to update from there which then came up with a "The file a3d.ddl on windows driver cabinet is needed and then it tells me to type in the path for it so it can locate it but I have no Idea, Also it's a Desktop and its called a Gateway E-2000.:facepalm:


----------



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

Also it's Windows XP SP3 Professional and when I go to the audio settings it tells me there is no audio device.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the Audio driver from here


----------



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

Bump,help please


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you attempt to use the driver that I linked to earlier?

What happened when trying it?

Are there any other driver problems listed in Device Manager?


----------

